
How to use ADHD to your advantage and improve your life - julianpye
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2016/04/17/how-to-use-adhd-to-your-advantage-and-improve-your-life.html
======
julianpye
With the Economist leading on the qualities of Autism in its latest issue,
maybe it is time to also consider ADHD as a talent, not as something to
medicate. The article may be silly, but I consider AD(H)D a superpower, yet as
anyone with ADHD knows there's lots of Kryptonite around.

